# ***Tomorrow! Saturday April 2nd ALL NISSAN MEET***



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

****Saturday April 2nd ALL NISSAN MEET****

Next meet is set for Saturday April 2nd. It will be held in the afternoon at about 1:30pm. It will be in Puente Hills at the our usual spot. For those of you that dont know where that is, it is at the Home Depot parking lot next to Frisco's restaurant. This is off the 60 Fwy exit Fullerton. 

We will be discussing things about the team, and hanging out and checking out cars. We might also go on a cruise and their is a speedzone there, so we will probley goto the speedzone and Race! 

It is a daytime meet so that we can cruise and take pictures of all of our cars for the Team Shift Web Site. Anyone who would like to get on the web site, needs to come down. 

Cliff notes: Meeting,Talking,Chilling,Drinking,Go-Kart Racing,Cruising,Picture Taking

April 2nd at 1:30pm 
Home Depot Parking lot in puente hills 
18131 Gale Ave 
Industry, CA 91748 
www.mapquest.com 

See you all there!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I *might* be able to make it. I hope to see you guys there.....now I have motivation to wash my car!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Remember...Its 4/2! Not tomorrow, 3/26! I screwed up on the title


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Sounds kinda cool, I might check it out.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Its this weekend, guys! We are getting alot of reponse, so it should be cool! Either way, we are goin to the speedzone, so it should rock. :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok, I'm gonna be there.....in case anyone wants to meet up and drive out there..I've been there before. 

See ya on saturday :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone wanna pick a date time and place for this one

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=89115


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

what time is this thing gunna end? i get off work at 230. is this location by superior nissan?


----------

